# Hello from Michigan



## Twomorestrokes (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm new to the forum and fairly new to front porch smoking. I've got a very worn Char-Griller offset and recently upgraded to an Oklahoma Joe Highland reverse flow offset. I've had some great success and I've had some failures so I'm always looking for good advice!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  You came to the right Forum for a lot of information and a whole lot of fun!
John


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Sounds like you have a little experience under your belt.
Looking forward to hearing from you....


----------



## kruizer (Jun 7, 2021)

*Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.*


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Loads of friendly knowledgeable folks here! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi.
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio. You found a great place.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from MN. People here can usually help with an oops before it becomes a failure. Just ask!


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from KC.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome y'all from South Carolina. I have the Highland forward flow and it has produced a lot of good food in the 2+ years that I've had it, but it was time to upgrade to a larger offset. I would recommend a gasket kit and clamps to seal the doors, especially the cook chamber door. Keep the smoke stack cleaned out and as with all stick burners, keep the firebox cleaned out after each use to prevent it from rusting out over time. 

For fire management, here's a good video to watch


----------



## Twomorestrokes (Jun 8, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome y'all from South Carolina. I have the Highland forward flow and it has produced a lot of good food in the 2+ years that I've had it, but it was time to upgrade to a larger offset. I would recommend a gasket kit and clamps to seal the doors, especially the cook chamber door. Keep the smoke stack cleaned out and as with all stick burners, keep the firebox cleaned out after each use to prevent it from rusting out over time.
> 
> For fire management, here's a good video to watch



Thank you! Before use I added Lava Rock clamps, seal kit, extra gauge, and made simple supports for the fire box. After first cook, I changed out the stamped baffle trays for a heavy baffle plate. I bought this model so I could easily use it as a grill as well, but don't like getting it so dirty so I still use my old Chargriller as a grill only.


----------

